# ملمع السيارات



## nassim.hipnas (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا عملمت ملمع السيارات لكن النتيجة لم تكن لزجة شو العمل لكي يصبح مثل الشامبو,,,,?????


----------



## nassim.hipnas (11 ديسمبر 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!! الرجاء مادة غير المورفولين اي مادة سهلة و متوفرة


----------



## nassim.hipnas (11 ديسمبر 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## احمد ابو غزل (25 ديسمبر 2011)

اريد خلطة لتنظيف الزيوت والاتربة عن ماتور السيارة


----------



## nassim.hipnas (26 ديسمبر 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! يا اخي و الله لا اعرف انا لم استطع صنع ملمع خارجي فكيف تريدني ان اعرف طريقة *لتنظيف الزيوت والاتربة عن ماتور السيارة*


----------



## koko2025 (5 يناير 2012)

راحع الموضوع لاخونا لورنس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33110


----------



## nassim.hipnas (6 يناير 2012)

اريد مادة غير المورفولين لعمل لزوجة لملع السيارات اين الردود يا كيميائين


----------



## nassim.hipnas (7 يناير 2012)

كيف تصبح كالشامبو بدون مورفولين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nassim.hipnas (11 يناير 2012)

!!!!!!!


----------



## عسل2 (17 أبريل 2013)

nassim.hipnas قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عملمت ملمع السيارات لكن النتيجة لم تكن لزجة شو العمل لكي يصبح مثل الشامبو,,,,?????



ممن تضيف لهو التايلوز بنسبه 1%
وضيف لهو بولى بنسبه 1/2%
........................................
او شمع عسل النحل


----------

